# Πρωτόκολλο Κανονισμού Τιμών Μονάδας Νέων Εργασιών (ΠΚΤΜΝΕ)



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2008)

"3. Αν στο συγκριτικό πίνακα περιλαμβάνονται και εργασίες για τις
οποίες δεν υπάρχουν τιμές μονάδας, ο συγκριτικός πίνακας συνοδεύεται
από πρωτόκολλο που κανονίζει τις τιμές για τις εργασίες αυτές. Ο
κανονισμός τιμών μονάδας νέων εργασιών γίνεται με υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή κατά σειρά των κατωτέρω περιπτώσεων α, β και γ, ως εξής:"

http://www.kkengineering.gr/legislation/publicworks/additional/PD286-FEKB184_1994.txt

Αναφέρεται στα περιβόητα ΠΚΤΜΝΕ. Το αιώνιο πρόβλημα είναι το πρωτόκολλο. Συνήθως σε αυτά τα κείμενα το λέω certificate (γιατί είναι κάποιου είδους πιστοποιητικό), αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## NadiaF (Aug 13, 2008)

Καλημέρα,

Έχεις κάποια ιδιαίτερη απέχθεια στη λέξη "Protocol"; Γιατί, εδώ μου φαίνεται ότι ταιριάζει μια χαρά.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με τη Νάντια ότι ταιριάζει μια χαρά το protocol εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Καλημέρα στις κυρίες!

Καμία απέχθεια, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση (και μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος) ότι το protocol σημαίνει κάτι άλλο.

Αλλά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος και να είναι καθαρά δική μου εντύπωση.


----------



## NadiaF (Aug 13, 2008)

Πρωτόκολλο είναι οποιοδήποτε έγγραφο που περιλαμβάνει οδηγίες / κανόνες συμπεριφοράς, εκτέλεσης, διεπεραίωσης, διεξαγωγής κάποιας εργασίας κ.λπ. (εξ ου και πρωτόκολλο ασφαλείας = safety protocol κ.ά.)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2008)

Ναι, μόνο που εγώ αναφερόμουν στο protocol και όχι στο πρωτόκολλο.


----------



## NadiaF (Aug 14, 2008)

Honestly, you lost me there!

Καλημέρα και καλή συνέχεια


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2008)

Είναι πολύ νωρίς! 

Maybe another time...

Καλημέρα NadiaF και καλή συνέχεια :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 19, 2010)

Επανέρχομαι σ' αυτό το νήμα, για να προτείνουμε κάποιες αποδόσεις και να το κλείσουμε, αν γίνεται.

*"Πρωτόκολλα Κανονισµού Τιµών Μονάδος Νέων Εργασιών (ΠΚΤΜΝE)*: είναι τα πρωτόκολλα που συντάσσονται στις περιπτώσεις που περιλαµβάνονται στον ΑΠΕ εργασίες για τις οποίες δεν υπάρχουν τιµές µονάδος και καθορίζουν το µοναδιαίο κόστος των νέων εργασιών για τον ΚτΕ." 

Και από το άρθρο 43 του Π.Δ. 609/85: _"3. Αν στο συγκριτικό πίνακα περιλαμβάνονται και εργασίες για τις οποίες δεν υπάρχουν τιμές μονάδας, ο συγκριτικός πίνακας συνοδεύεται από πρωτόκολλο που κανονίζει τις τιμές για τις εργασίες αυτές."_

Η λέξη πρωτόκολλο εδώ χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία: το επίσημο έγγραφο, με το οποίο πιστοποιείται νομικώς πράξη που έγινε. (ΛΝΕΓ)

Αντιθέτως, το αγγλικό protocol σημαίνει το εθιμοτυπικό πρωτόκολλο, το πρωτόκολλο των ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών, ενώ στην πολιτική αναφέρεται στα προσχέδια συμφωνίας, τα προσύμφωνα, τα παραρτήματα διεθνών συμβάσεων και τα σχετικά. Είναι δηλαδή ψευδόφιλο και δεν έχει σχέση με το πρωτόκολλο που συζητάμε εδώ.

Στα Αγγλικά θα το λέγαμε *"Unit Price List for New Works"* ή *"New Unit Price List"*.


----------

